# Two bel canto movements by Beethoven



## Ed Ferris (Dec 28, 2016)

Has anybody else noticed that the Adagio from Piano Sonata No. 11 is the same sort of _bel canto_ that the composer parodies in Sonata No. 16? 9/8 time, same falling figure, but taken seriously instead of ridiculously ornamented. Or should both be performed with exaggeration?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Hmm...I never thought of the "Adagio grazioso" in Sonata No. 16 as a parody. I agree that it is heavily ornamented, but it strikes me as sounding expressive rather than overdone. I don't hear it as humorous or satirical. (The crazy rhythms in the first movement, on the other hand, DO sound witty and playful.)

I'm interested in hearing more about your idea. Could you explain why it sounds parodic to you? I'm definitely open to hearing it in a new way, but I will need to be convinced!


----------



## Ed Ferris (Dec 28, 2016)

The idea is not original with me, I got it from another website, but it seems to fit. The leaps all over the place -- the woeful second theme -- the tiptoeing down the scale against the mindless _ostinato_ -- the horrible broken chords under the return of the trills. Not characteristic of Beethoven. Try playing it with exaggeration and I think you'll find it funny. It also goes on forever, like Italian opera.


----------

